
Witcraft by Jonathan Rée and the History of Philosophy by AC Grayling - Hooke
https://www.theguardian.com/books/2019/jun/01/witcraft-jonathan-rees-history-of-philosophy-ac-grayling-review
======
rajekas
As someone said, probably me, analytic philosophy is precise but boring while
continental philosophy is vivid but incoherent. I always enjoy Terry
Eagleton's barbed wit - he's convinced me to crack open a pint of Witcraft.

